# stats...



## scottmac

given that most natty guys (and gals) will have a look at this...

what sort of stats have you achieved from training natty?

im 5 10

82kg and sittin around 13ish % BF

bench 122.5kg

squat 195 kq

deadlift 200kg


----------



## the_almighty

5ft 7 age19

68 kg 13 ish % bf

bench 110

squat 140

deadlift 160


----------



## Glassback

Mine are not really a good representation of myself or commitment but still.

5ft 8

13.5 stone

Bench 80kg

Squat 110kg

Deadlift 90kg

Just started training again after 6/7 years out after breaking my back. Finally getting my strength back and loving it.


----------



## Paulieb

scottmac said:


> given that most natty guys (and gals) will have a look at this...
> 
> what sort of stats have you achieved from training natty?
> 
> im 5 10
> 
> 82kg and sittin around 13ish % BF
> 
> bench 122.5kg
> 
> squat 195 kq
> 
> deadlift 200kg


200 kg deadlift at 13 stone is impressive


----------



## Matt 1

the_almighty said:


> 5ft 7 age19
> 
> *68 kg* 13 ish % bf
> 
> bench 110
> 
> squat 140
> 
> *deadlift 160*


very good


----------



## Spratty

21yrold

6ft1"

15st6lb

Aprox 13% bf

Bench - 150

Deads - 240

Squat - 220


----------



## Greenspin

Would this thread be more relative if the stats where from x to x in x time? Also taking into consideration how long you have been training?


----------



## scottmac

> Re: stats...
> 
> Would this thread be more relative if the stats where from x to x in x time? Also taking into consideration how long you have been training?


Relative to what? I am just curious


----------



## Greenspin

scottmac said:


> Relative to what? I am just curious


It would make the stats people put up relative by way of seeing the progress people have made in x amount of time. Otherwise it does not make any difference as to wether they are natural or not, as they are just random numbers. And also, it factors in 'beginners gains' !


----------



## Fountain

Age: 19

6f2

weight: 89kg

training time: 14months

Bench 97.5kg

squat 160kg

deadlift 180kg


----------



## totalwar

age-22 next mounth

6.3 foot

weight-100kg

traing 4 years had 1.5 years off been back on since july last year

bench=100kg set of 10 d/b 44kg set of 8 train on my own so cant do 1 rep max

squat=100kg set of 10

bentover row 100kg set of 12


----------



## scottmac

> It would make the stats people put up relative by way of seeing the progress people have made in x amount of time. Otherwise it does not make any difference as to wether they are natural or not, as they are just random numbers. And also, it factors in 'beginners gains' !


of course it makes a difference if the guys and girls are natural!

take a second to think...

i created the thread for my information, so in terms or relevance; it is relevant to me 

do you train natty or use aas?


----------



## scottmac

> 21yrold
> 
> 6ft1"
> 
> 15st6lb
> 
> Aprox 13% bf
> 
> Bench - 150
> 
> Deads - 240
> 
> Squat - 220


good effort!

you sound like a machine!


----------



## Greenspin

scottmac said:


> given that most natty guys (and gals) will have a look at this...
> 
> what sort of stats have you achieved from training natty?
> 
> im 5 10
> 
> 82kg and sittin around 13ish % BF
> 
> bench 122.5kg
> 
> squat 195 kq
> 
> deadlift 200kg


You ask what sort of stats have been achieved - yes?

Well to achieve is to reach or attain a desired objective, level or result. To 'reach' this place you have to start at another place. Thus to show the actual achievement, one must provide the beginning point for it to become relevant. And this is the natural section, so, one is going to be presenting 'relative' to natural, results!



scottmac said:


> of course it makes a difference if the guys and girls are natural!
> 
> take a second to think...
> 
> i created the thread for my information, so in terms or relevance; it is relevant to me
> 
> do you train natty or use aas?


Take a second to think? Are you implying, by some phenomena, I typed without the use of my brain?


----------



## scottmac

> Originally Posted by scottmac
> 
> given that most natty guys (and gals) will have a look at this...
> 
> what sort of stats have you achieved from training natty?
> 
> im 5 10
> 
> 82kg and sittin around 13ish % BF
> 
> bench 122.5kg
> 
> squat 195 kq
> 
> deadlift 200kg
> 
> You ask what sort of stats have been achieved - yes?
> 
> Well to achieve is to reach or attain a desired objective, level or result. To 'reach' this place you have to start at another place. Thus to show the actual achievement, one must provide the beginning point for it to become relevant. And this is the natural section, so, one is going to be presenting 'relative' to natural, results!
> 
> Originally Posted by scottmac
> 
> of course it makes a difference if the guys and girls are natural!
> 
> take a second to think...
> 
> i created the thread for my information, so in terms or relevance; it is relevant to me
> 
> do you train natty or use aas?
> 
> Take a second to think? Are you implying, by some phenomena, I typed without the use of my brain?


im not going to get in to a debate with a cyber hero, im happy you can use a dictionary tho.

if using your own definition, about start points, finishing points and reaching places....

when i deadlift the weight STARTS on the floor and finishes when the movement is completed. Thus having 'reached' a goal.

thanks


----------



## Greenspin

scottmac said:


> given that most natty guys (and gals) will have a look at this...
> 
> what sort of stats have you achieved from training natty?
> 
> im 5 10
> 
> 82kg and sittin around 13ish % BF
> 
> bench 122.5kg
> 
> squat 195 kq
> 
> deadlift 200kg





scottmac said:


> im not going to get in to a debate with a cyber hero, im happy you can use a dictionary tho.
> 
> if using your own definition, about start points, finishing points and reaching places....
> 
> when i deadlift the weight STARTS on the floor and finishes when the movement is completed. Thus having 'reached' a goal.
> 
> thanks


Do you even understand English? Your start point (In context) would be the weight you started lifting, and the achievement would be the weight you are know lifting, as an natural! This would make a relevant 'stat' and show actual achievement!


----------



## Gza1

Training bout 4 years

Bench - 145

Squat - 220x5

Deads - 220

Rack pull - 240


----------



## barsnack

Age: 26

Length training: 12 months

Height: 5ft 7

Bench: 120kg

Deadlift: 110kg

Squat: 140kg

Amount of testicules: 2


----------



## 36-26

Age 29

Height 5ft 7

Quads 26"

Calves 17"

Chest 48"

Arms 17"

Lifts crap right now due to a few injuries lol


----------



## scottmac

> Do you even understand English? Your start point (In context) would be the weight you started lifting, and the achievement would be the weight you are know lifting, as an natural! This would make a relevant 'stat' and show actual achievement!


ah man! cheers for pointing out my lack of understanding, maybe thats where we are going wrong!

this is getting very boring very quick. The reason for me starting the thread is do see a ratio between the three lifts. Not to show improvement.

Make of it what you will I asked the question to extract information I needed.

So i guess we can just agree to not agree.



> Age 29
> 
> Height 5ft 7
> 
> Quads 26"
> 
> Calves 17"
> 
> Chest 48"
> 
> Arms 17"
> 
> Lifts crap right now due to a few injuries lol


I like this! much more 'relevant' to BBing


----------



## 36-26

Lifts are less than impressive

Dead 165kg

Squat 130kg

Bench 120kg


----------



## IrishRaver

5'9, 11.5/12 stone, 16-20% BF (guestimate)

67.5kg Bench

45kg OHP

37.5kg BB Curl

120kg Deadlift

All for reps about 2 weeks ago, before this damn injury flared up


----------



## hsmann87

Age 23

5 foot 9

Currently bang on 13 stone (182lbs or 82.5kg)

Deadlift 240kg, beltless, strapless, done at 77kg

Decline bench 140kgx2reps

I dont free weight squat becuase it doesnt help me get bigger thighs...i leg press and smith squat so point in putting weight lifted up

OHP - 100kgx2 reps (i think)

Bodyweight pullups - 40 reps in 1min 43 seconds...the reason why i put this is because its a fun test to do...you guys should try it


----------



## Aggression

Glassback said:


> Bench 80kg
> 
> Squat 110kg
> 
> Deadlift 90kg
> 
> Just started training again after 6/7 years out after breaking my back. Finally getting my strength back and loving it.


Well done on the rehab!


----------



## IrishRaver

hsmann87 said:


> Age 23
> 
> 5 foot 9
> 
> Currently bang on 13 stone (182lbs or 82.5kg)
> 
> Deadlift 240kg, beltless, strapless, done at 77kg
> 
> Decline bench 140kgx2reps
> 
> I dont free weight squat becuase it doesnt help me get bigger thighs...i leg press and smith squat so point in putting weight lifted up
> 
> OHP - 100kgx2 reps (i think)
> 
> Bodyweight pullups - 40 reps in 1min 43 seconds...the reason why i put this is because its a fun test to do...you guys should try it


What about chins? I can only do about 10 of each atm, love em


----------



## GreedyBen

Age 29

Training on and off for ages, last 4years a bit more seriously, last 6 months more so!

5'7

85kg (losing atm)

Bench 110kg

Squat 140kg

Ohp 70kg

Deadlift 140kg (without straps)

Most lifts going up consistently, squat and deads up 30kg in the last 3 months, bench and

Ohp not so!


----------



## Big Kris

36-26 said:


> Lifts are less than impressive
> 
> Dead 165kg
> 
> Squat 130kg
> 
> Bench 120kg


Them lifts arnt bad for a dwarf :lol:


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## Guest

hsmann87 said:


> Age 23
> 
> 5 foot 9
> 
> Currently bang on 13 stone (182lbs or 82.5kg)
> 
> Deadlift 240kg, beltless, strapless, done at 77kg
> 
> Decline bench 140kgx2reps
> 
> I dont free weight squat becuase it doesnt help me get bigger thighs...i leg press and smith squat so point in putting weight lifted up
> 
> OHP - 100kgx2 reps (i think)
> 
> Bodyweight pullups - 40 reps in 1min 43 seconds...the reason why i put this is because its a fun test to do...you guys should try it


Extremely impressive, especially the deadlifting, wow!


----------



## hsmann87

hsmann87 said:


> Age 23
> 
> 5 foot 9
> 
> Currently bang on 13 stone (182lbs or 82.5kg)
> 
> Deadlift 240kg, beltless, strapless, done at 77kg
> 
> Decline bench 140kgx2reps
> 
> I dont free weight squat becuase it doesnt help me get bigger thighs...i leg press and smith squat so point in putting weight lifted up
> 
> OHP - 100kgx2 reps (i think)
> 
> *Bodyweight pullups - 40 reps in 1min 43 seconds...the reason why i put this is because its a fun test to do...you guys should try it *





IrishRaver said:


> What about chins? I can only do about 10 of each atm, love em


Please see above in bold 



dan-cov-boxer said:


> Extremely impressive, especially the deadlifting, wow!


Cheers mate. Deadlift needs to get better though. 260kg. 6 plates per side. BOOM! lol


----------



## IrishRaver

hsmann87 said:


> Please see above in bold
> 
> Cheers mate. Deadlift needs to get better though. 260kg. 6 plates per side. BOOM! lol


Chin-ups dude not pull-ups lol


----------



## littlesimon

Training time: 22 months

31 - 6'3" - 127kg (currently)

Squat: 227.5kg x1 / 205kg x5

Bench: 160kg x1 / 150kg x2

Deadlift:260kg x1 / 242.5kg x2

Standing Overhead Press (strict): 110kg x1 / 100kg x2

Neck: 18"

Chest: 50"

Leg: 30"

Arm: 19"

Forearm: 16"

Waist: 42"

Calf: 18"

Squat was achieved within a year, Deadlift achieved within 18 months, raw at a comp. Bench and Overhead Press PB's are recent.

Comp Deadlift






Recent Squat - 200kg x4






Standing Overhead Press - 100kg x2


----------



## 36-26

Big Kris said:


> Them lifts arnt bad for a dwarf :lol:


Harsh mate, but probably true lol...


----------



## BlitzAcez

im 5 10

started at - now at

63-70kg and sittin around 15~20ish % BF

bench 55-85kg

squat 40-140 kq

deadlift 40-130kg

Small wrists and frame


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Age: 21

Training Seriously: 6 months

Height: 5'9

Weight: 81-82kg

BF%: 13-15 I guess

Bench: 100kg x 1

Squat: 100kg 5 x 5

Deadlift: 150kg 4 x 5

What I think I'm capable of right now with belt etc

Bench: 105kg x 1

Squat: 130-140kg x 1

Deadlift: 180-200kg x 1

These will all shoot up this year I'm determined!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

hsmann87 said:


> Age 23
> 
> 5 foot 9
> 
> Currently bang on 13 stone (182lbs or 82.5kg)
> 
> Deadlift 240kg, beltless, strapless, done at 77kg
> 
> Decline bench 140kgx2reps
> 
> I dont free weight squat becuase it doesnt help me get bigger thighs...i leg press and smith squat so point in putting weight lifted up
> 
> OHP - 100kgx2 reps (i think)
> 
> Bodyweight pullups - 40 reps in 1min 43 seconds...the reason why i put this is because its a fun test to do...you guys should try it


You should give it a go with a belt sometime try increase it more!(not thats its not already big).

Pull up test sounds fun though I'd be screwed as I only just started doing them. Whats the idea see how long it takes you to do 40 pull ups?


----------



## hsmann87

Nah. Belts are for pu55ies :lol:

If i use a belt i dont count the lift. The only time i every use a belt is for heavy shrugs and thats because my back is hurting and a bit weak if I have done deadlifts a few days prior.

Yeah see how long it takes to do 40 pullups. Each pullup must be a proper one. No hallf rep cheating. Take as long as you like. As much rest as you like. But you must remember that the clock is ticking 

Watch this freak:






and this:


----------



## Spratty

scottmac said:


> good effort!
> 
> you sound like a machine!


Hehe cheers pal  all natty in 1.5 year going on test for first time in july so we will see what it is then


----------



## w3lly

Well i'm gonna feel a clown doing this, but i'm on here for training. so...

5ft 8

9stone 5lb

Bench 50kg

Squat 100kg

Dead - no idea will update later :cursing:

Shrug 100kg on wheel barrow.

Curl 20kg

Peck Deck 30kg

Don't think its to bad, for someone who has never trained properly before.

Now i feel a cvnt.

Can't wait for a strength increase.

Gym tonight so bollocks to it, going in raging. :cursing:

Now iv'e written it out i can see my weaker points. :bounce:

Someone fancy winding me up? lol :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

hsmann87 said:


> Nah. Belts are for pu55ies :lol:
> 
> If i use a belt i dont count the lift. The only time i every use a belt is for heavy shrugs and thats because my back is hurting and a bit weak if I have done deadlifts a few days prior.
> 
> Yeah see how long it takes to do 40 pullups. Each pullup must be a proper one. No hallf rep cheating. Take as long as you like. As much rest as you like. But you must remember that the clock is ticking
> 
> Watch this freak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:


I haven't tried a belt on deadlifts yet but I tried on the squat and it makes a big difference at the bottom of the lift. Allows you to drive up more with your legs!

BTW that Harry dude is super strong!


----------



## Geonix

w3lly hhahahahah, 'Wheel barrow' D


----------



## Jack92

6ft 3

103kg

body fat 16%dont no 1RM but bench is at 130kg for 8


----------



## Big Dawg

140kg

3% body fat

280kg squat

530kg deadlift

60kg bench

Bench needs most work but I still feel fat.

Edit: avi picture is old, gained a good 60kg muscle since then.


----------



## SK-XO

age: 21

weight : 15 st 7

bf: no idea prob 10% or so.

bench - Done 160kg as my max before.

Deadlift - Not went max but done 200 for 5.

squat: don't squat now as my knees are wrecked.


----------



## 36-26

SK-XO said:


> age: 21
> 
> weight : 15 st 7
> 
> bf: no idea prob 10% or so.
> 
> bench - Done 160kg as my max before.
> 
> Deadlift - Not went max but done 200 for 5.
> 
> squat: don't squat now as my knees are wrecked.


Those stats are very impressive for a nattie mate, how tall are you? If you're shortish at all 15 st 7 at 10% is

very good I think, your lifts are lifts are impressive too well done


----------

